
Fashion gets a digital upgrade with the Google Awareness API - happy-go-lucky
https://android-developers.googleblog.com/2017/02/fashion-gets-digital-upgrade-with.html
======
gcb0
wow. time to give up android from google... replicant, here I come!

blog post promotes a new api on google proprietary android component that
everyone must have to use the play store so apps can "[...] passively monitor
each user's daily activity and lifestyle with their permission [heh. android
permissions]. Where do you regularly eat out for dinner or hang out with
friends? Are they more casual or formal meetups? What's the usual weather when
you're outside? After the course of a week, the user's context signals [...]"

